# Um Yup, Michaels EO's stink!



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 8, 2014)

Well we went ahead and tried those EO's that I got from Michaels and man, it was not a good thing!  We poured it anyhow but it got super thick fast but not before it separated in the bowl.  We had to mix like crazy to get it to come together enough to pour it into our mold.  Never again will I use it, but now I know what it does.  Glad I made just a tiny batch!  I figured it would goof because all the bad stuff I read about those EO's  but wanted to see what it did so I know what it looks like for later use.  Here is a picture of what it looked like.  I again added just a drop of cocoa for color.  

I will post what it looks like tomorrow when I cut it also.


----------



## Corinne (Jul 9, 2014)

Eek! I've never bought EO's from anywhere but certified pure sources... now I'm glad! I hope it still turns out salvagable so you can use it, even if it isn't pretty...


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 9, 2014)

I took it out of the mold this morning, it had gelled and hardened nicely but there is a bit of oil along the side (not much). Not going to cut it until later tonight but will share some pics.  It smells nice


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 10, 2014)

Update on my soap and a picture of the finished product...for sure and ugly soap! But I was shocked at how hard it turned out.  Are the white specks in there from separation when we mixed it???


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh and those tiny air bubbles were filled with either oil or scented oils (they were strong smelling) not sure which, and the outside of the loaf when unmolding was also a bit oily.


----------



## seven (Jul 10, 2014)

you gotta make sure the EO/FO is specific for soap making, this is one of the reasons why 

my guess is the white specks came from not mixing properly. might not be the prettiest soap, but at least it's usable.


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 11, 2014)

It said it was for soaps but I'm thinking it was for the hot process maybe?  It didn't specify which...if just said for soap making.  We mixed the crap out of it lol  but it separated and started to set up so quickly...as soon as it looked mixed we threw it in the mold and it went in one big slimy chunk hehe.  We will indeed use it thought


----------



## pamielynn (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm telling you, those things are most likely for melt and pour soap and aren't designed to react properly with the lye. Throw them away! Give 'em to the neighbors kid! Ha ha, can you tell I don't have a fine appreciation for Michael's soap products?


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 12, 2014)

LOL Pam, we just had enough to do that one batch thank goodness!  Or yes, I would have given them to the neighbor kid!  They smell too much like really bad perfume and it's not at all a delightful smell (it wasn't bad at first but man it got worse).  I got the lavender and whew!  It's strong stuff!  I'm dumping the soap because it looks like Crap (literally).  lol  I'm sure glad we just made a "practice" batch.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 12, 2014)

Don't dump it. Shred it up and see if the scent fades with a cure. Then you can rebatch and color/scent it new. A nice chocolate or vanilla FO will discolor really dark brown and hide your funky colors.


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for that tip...I will indeed do that!  The scent does seem to be fading a bit.  We have had it sitting in the living room (on a TV tray)...mainly because the cats stay off the back of my chair now!    And less hair for me to clean up!  HEHE  They really don't like the scent apparently.


----------

